# Zenith Automatic Sailing Watch?



## RustyEel (Sep 17, 2012)

Would anybody be able to identify this automatic watch? The wording on the face is "Racing" "Regatta" "Automatic". I've been told it's a Zenith.


__
https://flic.kr/p/8000152842


__
https://flic.kr/p/8000155518

Many Thanks


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, looks a lot like an Aquastar Regate to me;










Pic nicked from web

Mark


----------



## RustyEel (Sep 17, 2012)

I think you're right. Would you be able to tell me were I could find a replacement bracelet?

Thanks


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

as its not aquastar branded it probably just came with a generic bracelet , just measure the lugs and buy one you like


----------



## RustyEel (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks.


----------

